# Moving to Hong Kong from August??



## Laugh.love.smile

This thread is for anyone moving to Hong Kong august 2014 or onwards to meet new people and build contacts for moving out there.. Get in touch if you'd like to join the August Club )


----------



## ajdufty

Hey, I'm moving to Honk Kong tonight to start a new job and would love to meet up when you get out here. It's my first visit to Asia and I'm a little apprehensive. I'm a 24 year old male from Southampton, UK.

Please get in touch and by all means add me on Facebook.

Alan Dufty

facebook.com/ajdufty


----------



## Janine86

*August Club*

I would like to join the August Club! Are you by any chance going to HK to teach? I will be arriving in HK at the start of August and am very excited/nervous!


----------



## katharinah

Hi!
I will be living in Hong Kong from September to December 2014 for a semester abroad together with a friend of mine! We are going to study at the City University of Hong Kong


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Janine... Yes i will be teaching  just waiting for visa to go through and registration at the minute  where will you be based? I think after 5 messages or so it lets you PM  is everyone excited?? I can't wait now  x


----------



## siobhanwf

PLEASE DO NOT POST PERSONAL CONTACT DETAILS ON THE THREAD as this is an open forum. The PM facility kicks in AFTER 5 "sensible"posts

An ideal way to communicate


----------



## lizzyteacher

Hello all,
I'm also moving out to Hong Kong in August to teach in an international school. So excited/nervous! Just wanting to make contact as I don't know anyone else out there.

Lizzy 😄


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi lizzy welcome to the group where are you coming to HK from? And where will you be based we have a group going on fb that you are welcome to join. Congrats on the job when did you find out? 

Laura


----------



## lizzyteacher

Hi Laura, I'm living in the UK at the moment how about you?. Found out about the job about 3 weeks ago. It's at a British international school, in an area called Sha Tin new territories. Where is your school? I'd love to join the facebook page what is the name? Been looking at flats they all seem to com unfurnished though!!!! Have u decided on an area you would like to live? 

Lizzy


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi yes mine is an international school too mostly made up of ex pat children from a variety of American, oz, British, and Chinese I'm really looking forward to the move and on countdown! When you have sent 5 posts should be able to PM and You can send me your fb add to add you in. I'm going to be on the outlying islands. Currently looking at accommodation also seems they are on the tiny side might be a shock ha. What age are you teaching? Where in UK coming from? 

X


----------



## lizzyteacher

I'm so excited too! Just filling in visas at the mo! Does your school help you with a housing allowance? Mind doesn't so I'm concerned about how much it's all gonna cost. I'm from Lancashire. How about you? I'm teaching year 4 so same as what I'm teaching currently. Do you know anyone out in HK? X


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Ah cool not far from me then I'm in Manchester What airport will you be flying from Manc/Blackpool? Have a date when you need to be there yet? Yes I went through all that and sent it all off they want so much. Just waiting to hear on all that now and the teachers registration stuff when all that comes through I'll be booking my flight as I know it's really happening then  my school doesn't give me an allowance my salary is just a little higher instead. I reckon your looking at around max 16-17k a month for a decent studio/1 bed that's what iv been finding anyway in my location.  a colleague from my school here in UK went out last aug and is loving it and we have family friends but I don't know them that well so not really no how about you? Have we got to 5 posts yet haha x


----------



## lizzyteacher

Ah I'm Preston so we are really close!!! Don't kno when to go, school is paying for flights so not sure where il fly from but prob Manchester! I start work on 18th aug and I wanna b there about a week before I guess. I'm given an apartment for 3 weeks to give me time to settle b4 I need to look for a flat!! That's cool that you know people , makes it less daunting! How old are you? When you thinking of flying out and where from? So glad I joined this forum I feel better already haha!! Is your colleague going to be at the same school as you? X


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Lizzy iv sent you a PM see if you can find it and we can chat through that x


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Think you might just need to make one more post here first as your on 4 then try it lol x


----------



## lizzyteacher

One more post then I can pm!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Are my messages getting to you?there seems to be no message history?


----------



## siobhanwf

Please note that posts just to up your posts to 5 WILL BE REMOVED!!!!!


----------



## CCloake

Hi,
I'm moving to HK in August too. I have a teaching job at the same school as laugh.love.smile!!

Also keen to meet anyone else too  

Message me when you have time.


----------



## lizzyteacher

Hello nice to hear from you! When are u flying out? X lizzy


----------



## CCloake

Hi Izzy, 

I start in August, so I will be flying in mid July. When are you flying over? 

Courtney


----------



## lizzyteacher

Hey I'm flying beginning of aug I think. Nothing sorted yet though! X


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

100 day countdown... 87 days to go for me ) excited guys!!!


----------



## sjoh

Janine86 said:


> I would like to join the August Club! Are you by any chance going to HK to teach? I will be arriving in HK at the start of August and am very excited/nervous!


I am moving to HK from Australia in June to start working at school in August 2014. I am keen to join the August club!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Sjoh where will you be based? Courtney in the group is also coming from New Zealand welcome to the group!  are you primary or secondary?


----------



## sjoh

I will be based at a special school in Kowloon, which I am very excited about. I should be over in Mid June as my husband will start his new job then. I cant wait to start exploring and meeting new people!


----------



## MemphisHK

*I'll be there in June. Does the offer still stand?*



Laugh.love.smile said:


> This thread is for anyone moving to Hong Kong august 2014 or onwards to meet new people and build contacts for moving out there.. Get in touch if you'd like to join the August Club )


Hi, 

I'll be moving to HK in June. Does the offer to join your club stand/can it start then? 

Also, I'm looking for a room. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks 😀


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hey MemphisHK of course come and join the clan. I think pretty much all of us are looking for accommodation possibly roomie!! Whereabouts you looking to live? What will you be doing out in HK?


----------



## MemphisHK

I'll be working in Happy Valley. But it's a very expensive place. So, I won't be living there. I know transportation in HK is very easy so I'd be willing to make a 30-40 minutes commute. Have you found any leads? I'm still looking.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Ah right. My job is on one of the outlying islands, so I won't be living Central. Want to be close to work. So I'm going to be living like 25-30 min ferry ride from Central but I don't mind as I prefer the more sea front, green, beach surroundings. Most of us here are teaching what will you be doing?.


----------



## holo

Hi Guys n Gals

Am moving out Mid July, start work end July , office at Fortress Hill, so will live on the Island.
Have been to HK several times for work, back again end next week for a look see and check out a serviced apartment for when I turn up.

Looking forward to it 

I'm Nick, from Sussex but live in Sydney now


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hey that's great what kinda work will you be doing? When did you move from Sussex to Sydney how you liking it out there?!


----------



## Jayc1562

Hi all, 
I too will be making the move from London to Hong Kong this August. I'm thinking of leaving the 11th of August but still looking at flights. Has anyone booked their flights? Who are you flying with? 

Also can anyone point me in the right direction to get some info on where to live? I have accommodation for the first few weeks from my school but I'm a bit clueless as to where to even start looking to live so any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Jay, glad your joining us. I have booked my flights with finnair, alternative route to Asia via Helsinki. Quite reasonable and good flight time. I start induction on the 11th so I'm arriving beginning of august! Where are you based? Looking forward to it? We have a group going on fb I can send you details for if you want to keep in touch with others but have to make 5 posts before can PM 

Laura


----------



## littlemiss

I will also be moving to Hong Kong soon to work at one of the international schools! Hope to get to meet some of you!


----------



## littlemiss

It would be helpful to hear of some of your experiences out there...please PM if there is anything you think I would be aware of before I make the big move!


----------



## Jayc1562

Hi 
I'm definitely looking forward to the whole experience I just feel like I'm utterly clueless about what needs doing right now! All I've really done is send off my contract and visa so it seems a little unreal still. What have you been doing to mentally and physically prep yourself for the move? 

Littlemiss Where in Berlin are you? I lived that about 4 years ago and was blown over with what I could afford apartment wise! I know sadly Hong Kong will be a surprise but not the pleasant one Berlin was in terms of housing. 
Also my school is based in the new territories area. 

Finally I'm more of a lurker than a poster so it might take me a while to reach my 5 messages but I think I PM'd you on tes


----------



## siobhanwf

Don't be a lurked Jay the PM facility kicks in AFTER 5 posts. A very easy SAFE way to pass on personal details you may want to meet up with.

Good luck with you move. 

For flights KLM or LUFTHANSA are both worth looking at


----------



## Jayc1562

Hi Thanks, I'll look at KLM and Luthansa for flights.


----------



## mikib

*Not long now!*

Hello,

I shall be moving over in August too. It sounds like we are all in a fairly similar situation, taking up teaching positions and not knowing many (if any) people!

It would be great to meet some of you!


----------



## Jayc1562

Hi Mikib,

Where abouts will your school be located and where are you moving from? 

I finally booked my flight so its starting to feel much more real now! I'm feeling exited and a little terrified! It won't be my first time moving country alone but the nerves are still there as this will be my first international school teaching post! 


JayC


----------



## mikib

Hi JayC,

I am moving from Sydney, Australia this shall be my first time! So a little scary but that's okay!

I certianly felt much better once flights were booked too! 

I shall be working in an international schoool in Clearwater Bay, New Territories. How about yourself?

Mikib


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Mikib

I am going to be working at an international school also but on Lantau island. A little more out but more tranquil suits me. Iv found out about my job since Jan- so its been a very long wait, but 6 ish weeks to go for me now until I fly. Just sorted out an apartment this week and paid deposit so that's secured and ready to go  other than that its just packing, deciding what to take, documents etc. I had my flight booked since march and just found out last weekend my Visa has been approved so all systems go for me  we have a group going on on facebook if you fancy joining and keeping in touch. if we chat a bit more here can send you details via PM  cant wait to meet people from all over the world.


----------



## mikib

Hello laugh.love.smiles,

Lantau is so lovely! Yes I have known about my position in Clearwater Bay since February and the count down sure is on!! You have done so well to organise a place! How did you go about that?

I would love to join the facebook group. I shall get my 5 posts done first (I think that is how it works!).

Looking forward to chatting soon.

Mikib


----------



## mikib

Hey @Ccloake,

When will you be departing NZ? Would be great to meet up! I shall be in Lantau just for the first little bit to stay with some friends.

Mikib


----------



## mikib

Hi Janine86,

I shall also be moving over in August! I shall be in Clearwater Bay. Where will you be teaching? How are preparations going?

Mikib


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Mikib.. I just went on agents websites and had a look found one I liked, had a friend view for me and got it finalised this week  can't wait to be out there now. Got few tax things to wrap up with HMRC here and other bits and bobs and then just packing really. Still got 6 weeks left in my school here in the UK. It needs to hurry up ha. What ages is everyone teaching? We should definitely arrange some drinks when everyone has arrived.. For the august club 

JayC CCloak is at the same school as me we worked out couple months ago and have been keeping in touch ever since  you seem to find more and more people that know other people as another girl on here, is working at the same school as my colleague from my UK school who moved out last august!! Small world! 
Laura


----------



## mikib

Hi,

Drinks sounds like an excellent idea! We might all need a couple once we have landed! I finish up teaching in 2 weeks (it has been hard to say goodbye to them!!). I shall be teaching year one which is excellent as that is the grade I currently have. 

I sure am looking forward to meeting some people! We will have a great time. 

Is it possible to join the August Club facebook group?

Mikayla


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

I have just sent you a PM Mikayla  check inbox x


----------



## holo

mikib said:


> Hi JayC,
> 
> I am moving from Sydney, Australia this shall be my first time! So a little scary but that's okay!
> 
> Mikib


I'm coming from Sydney too, see you on the plane ! lol


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Holo will you be teaching too where are you based?


----------



## holo

sorry, not a teacher 
I work in Insurance , will be based in HK Island 
I'm out severely numbered by teachers haha


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Sent you a PM holo


----------



## holo

Laugh.love.smile said:


> Sent you a PM holo


right back at you with interest lol


----------



## hongsolo

New teacher here too. Teaching Grade 4 kids at a school in Kowloon. 

My last day of teaching this year was today and I'm getting really nervous and anxious about the move.


----------



## muel34

Hi Charlotte, 
I am 25 and I am a local HongKonger ! I am looking to meet up new friends from all around the world. 

If u wanna get to know more about the local stuffs, just dun hesitate to find me out =P

Safe Travel

Muel


----------



## OrvilleAbroad

*Hi All!*

I'm moving to HK at the beginning on August, and am actually sat in Heathrow about to fly over to Bangkok and HK for a two week visit. Having never been to Asia it's quite a exciting but nervy experience... I know a few of the guys I'll be working with who live out there already but don't want to burden them... Will be staying in wan chai, so it would be great to hear from others in a similar position...

Sam


----------



## Leunggs

Hi guys - I am moving out to HK from Canada for work in September and I need to look for a place. One bedroom or studio ... anyone have any suggestions of how (like what websites) or where I can start to look? All the expat websites seem a little overpriced... Thanks!


----------



## OJ2105

Hi everyone!

I'm moving to HK in August too, will be teaching in Kowloon, but looking to base myself on the Island, reassuring to see that I'm not alone! 

Owen


----------



## OJ2105

I'd be really keen to join your FB group - would be great to tag along!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hello Owen, 

good to hear from some new people, sure I can get your fb details off you to add to fb via private msg.. you have to have made 5 posts though. Where in the UK are you coming from? when do you arrive? have you sorted accommodation?


----------



## OJ2105

Not quite up to 5 yet, only joined yesterday. I'm coming from London, been working there for 5 years, originally from South Wales though - which is where I'm based at the moment, in that annoying limbo state! 

I land on August 10th, the school puts me up for the first month in North Point/Fortress Hill. In that time, I'll have to find somewhere. I went out for a recce in May half term, loved it there! Probably going to be looking to live on the island, perhaps Happy Valley.

How about you?


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

ah cool, your lucky my school would only put me up for a max of 10 nights. I have an apartment sorted pick up keys day I arrive however it is unfurnished so im taking up the hotel for the first week while I kit it out  I will be based on Lantau island. Suits me fine as not really into the hustle bustle city life 24/7 just happy to have it on the door step when I fancy it  lucky you managed to get out in May. I haven't been able to afford a ticket there and back with all my saving for actually moving out there.


----------



## OJ2105

You're lucky to have a flat sorted! Don't worry too much about furnishing, there's a really good Ikea in Causeway Bay (and I think in Aberdeen too), that deliver. I had a look round it and it's pretty similar in price and quality to UK. If you try the other expat message boards smallads, there are loads of people selling furniture and stuff. Picking it up/collecting though, is another issue altogether! 

When do you fly out?


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Yes I did some research and knew there were 3 Ikea's in HK just a little extra delivery price to outlying islands but iv been saving lots to cover cost of kitting out the apartment- they are very small in HK anyway ill not be needing to buy much.Ha. I fly out in just 2 weeks. 6 days after i finish work here in the UK (my school doesn't finish until next friday. Ill send you a PM


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

its not letting me yet.


----------



## OJ2105

Should do now - I'm up to 5!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Ill have a try.. just clicked on your name and it still wasn't showing PM:- my friend is living kowloon side and teaching over there at quite a new school. Its funny how many people you find you have in common even when the other side of the world


----------



## Shauny

Hello, Ive finally got my confirmation that i can transfer to our HK office and will start late August so im hoping you guys will let me join the quite famous August Club    even though im not a teacher though. 

would be great to get some people who would be interested in playing squash or badmington as well. 

ill be working near the airport but thinking of staying on the island.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Shauny everyone welcome to join August club  where are you originally from? I'm based on Lantau near the airport also so living on the outlying island as didn't want the commute or hustle and bustle ha. If your not teaching what is it you do?


----------



## Shauny

Hello, im working next to the airport as well but havent decided where im gonna stay yet. Im from Norwich in UK but worked away for a few years now. Im working in Commercial side for Construction.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Have you thought about tung Chung? Close to airport, good connections to Hong Kong Island? When do you arrive again? I'll be able to PM you the details for the fb group when you have made 5 posts .


----------



## Shauny

just waiting for my visa to come through. ive sent you a PM already


----------



## back2basic

Hey guys!
I'll be coming to Hong Kong sometime in early October for a holiday and possibly to check out the job market. I would be interested in meeting fellow Brits or anyone who wants to meet up. It's been 5 years since I last visited HK so eager to go back and see what's changed.

If anyone is interested in meeting up then let me know. Oh by the way my name is Stephen and I still remember all the best places to check out as I have family and friends there.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hey stephen that's great you already know Hong Kong and places to go. Having friends and family out there is a great help for a big move and change. What is it you do for work? Will you be based on HK island?


----------



## back2basic

I will be living out in Fanling (New Terrorities) during my stay in Hong Kong. My background is in Administration so I'm quite keen to find out whether it is easy to find work that pay a decent wage in HK.


----------



## ZoeBee

Hi all

I am moving to HK on the 4th of August, would be great to meet up with people? I will be working as a teacher in Kowloon 

I am 27 and venturing from wales : )


----------



## OJ2105

Hi Zoe, I'm also moving from Wales, and teaching in Kowloon...although I fly on the 9th! Feeling ready?!
Owen


----------



## ZoeBee

Ah sweet! Where will you be working? I'm at KJS, staying at the park hotel for two weeks. I am absolutely not ready! You? We should meet?


----------



## back2basic

ZoeBee said:


> Ah sweet! Where will you be working? I'm at KJS, staying at the park hotel for two weeks. I am absolutely not ready! You? We should meet?


I'll be arriving on October 7th for vacation but I may be tempted to stay put if I can fun a job that pays well. I'll be living in the new Terrorities.

Meeting up with fellow Brits sounds like a good idea. Keep me informed!


----------



## sarah26

ZoeBee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving to HK on the 4th of August, would be great to meet up with people? I will be working as a teacher in Kowloon
> 
> I am 27 and venturing from wales : )


Hi Zoe, I am moving over on the 5th August and would love to meet up. I am also going to be working as a teacher on Kowloon side. I will send you a PM with my Facebook details and then I can add you to a 'new expats' group we have going.

Sarah x


----------



## Larissawi

Laugh.love.smile said:


> This thread is for anyone moving to Hong Kong august 2014 or onwards to meet new people and build contacts for moving out there.. Get in touch if you'd like to join the August Club )


Hi!

I've just arrived and would love to join the August club! Don't know if I've missed something really obvious, but can't see any info on whose in the club etc? 

Hope to hear from someone soon!

Larissa.


----------



## Larissawi

ZoeBee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving to HK on the 4th of August, would be great to meet up with people? I will be working as a teacher in Kowloon
> 
> I am 27 and venturing from wales : )


Hi Zoe!

I'm 25 and will be teaching in the New Territories, still keen to meet up before start working etc! Let me know. I'm from the Channel Islands haha.

Larissa.


----------



## Larissawi

sarah26 said:


> Hi Zoe, I am moving over on the 5th August and would love to meet up. I am also going to be working as a teacher on Kowloon side. I will send you a PM with my Facebook details and then I can add you to a 'new expats' group we have going.
> 
> Sarah x


Hi Sarah,

I will be working as a teacher in the New Territories but still keen to meet up. I'm from the UK and am 26.

Thanks!

Larissa.


----------



## Larissawi

Larissawi said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I will be working as a teacher in the New Territories but still keen to meet up. I'm from the UK and am 26.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Larissa.


sorry that's 25, I'm 25, typed 26 whilst looking at your username!


----------



## dpdragon8

Hi,
Does anyone know the cost of a small apartment Kowloon? If you post in USD I would be able to work out if living in HK will be affordable . Thanks


----------



## Larissawi

Leunggs said:


> Hi guys - I am moving out to HK from Canada for work in September and I need to look for a place. One bedroom or studio ... anyone have any suggestions of how (like what websites) or where I can start to look? All the expat websites seem a little overpriced... Thanks!



Hi Leunggs,

my suggestion would be coming early (if possible) and staying in a hotel and looking for accommodation whilst you're here. I had a look at websites and found it tricky, think it's easier if you see a place for yourself. I went with midland realty, they're everywhere, and there's centaline property too. It's better if you go to an agency in the area you want to live in. That said, I've heard At Your Service - Serviced Apartment Listings in Hong Kong, China & Southeast Asia is meant to be good. Hope that helps!

Larissa


----------



## ladida23

Hi Janine and everybody else here, 

I am a 26 yrs old guy who will spend 3 months in Hong Kong starting September 1st, 2014 for a secondment. I don't know too many people in HK, so would be great to met up and have a beer!


----------



## hurtmesome

Hello everyone,
My family and I will move to HK near end of the year. Hoping we will meet friendly,
Likeminded people. Particularly hoping to find a gym buddy for either fitness and/or
Martial arts (boxing/Brazilian jiu-jitsu. (Novice in both)) (anyone can refer a good bjj/boxing gym ?)
We mostly likely end up in Qbay, but traveling outside my safety zone is no problem.
Thank you and hope to meet you soon.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxMaruzza

Hi Everyone,
I been out in HK now for about a month and it would be great to meet some new people. I'm 32 originally from Latvia but pats 10 years lived in London. Im not working at the present therefore I have all the time in the world to discover HK and meet new people. I'm based in Central but more them happy to travel.
Hope to meet some of you soon.
Cheers M


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxMaruzza

Hi,
Welcome to HK. Let me know if you free during the day for a coffee. I'm Central.
Best
M


----------



## hurtmesome

Maruzza said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to HK. Let me know if you free during the day for a coffee. I'm Central.
> Best
> M


I'll arrive soon for the house hunt, can do coffee then. Can't PM yet, this is my second post ;p


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxMaruzza

hurtmesome said:


> I'll arrive soon for the house hunt, can do coffee then. Can't PM yet, this is my second post ;p


Which area are you looking to move to?


----------



## hurtmesome

Quarry bay most likely. Close enough to central but still able to look at some green.
How about u?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxMaruzza

I haven't been to quay yet. What's good thee to see and discover? Have you lived in HK before? 
I'm in Sheung Wan. I like the area just it's always to hot here. If you manage to get out to Satnley or Repulse Bay it's so much nicer and greener.
What are you coming to do in HK?


----------



## hurtmesome

Maruzza said:


> I haven't been to quay yet. What's good thee to see and discover? Have you lived in HK before?
> I'm in Sheung Wan. I like the area just it's always to hot here. If you manage to get out to Satnley or Repulse Bay it's so much nicer and greener.
> What are you coming to do in HK?


Tbh, I don't recall ever being in Qbay either. All I know so far is that it has a jusco, fitness first, mtr station but most important, and hiking trail starts there. I'm not that much of a hiker (yet) but we do want the green for the toddler.
As what to do,, don't know yet. Mrs got job in central, I'll probably be on toddler duty at first. Once I got my bearings I'll see what oppertunities there are.
They say tutoring pays well...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxMaruzza

hurtmesome said:


> Tbh, I don't recall ever being in Qbay either. All I know so far is that it has a jusco, fitness first, mtr station but most important, and hiking trail starts there. I'm not that much of a hiker (yet) but we do want the green for the toddler.
> As what to do,, don't know yet. Mrs got job in central, I'll probably be on toddler duty at first. Once I got my bearings I'll see what oppertunities there are.
> They say tutoring pays well...


It's harder not to hike then to hike in HK. There are hiking trails everywhere. I'm my next post I will send you a great link for hiking. Other great thing about HK is they bus services. There are few where you can sit on it for ages and it's takes you through lovely places and it's cost next to nothing.


----------



## Imogen123

Hi all,

Is there a fb group to join for expats in HK?

Owen - thank you for your message. Would be great to catch up this weekend if you're free. I can't reply to you at the moment for some reason (even though I have 5 posts!)

Thanks
Imogen


----------



## Campervan

hurtmesome said:


> Hello everyone,
> My family and I will move to HK near end of the year. Hoping we will meet friendly,
> Likeminded people. Particularly hoping to find a gym buddy for either fitness and/or
> Martial arts (boxing/Brazilian jiu-jitsu. (Novice in both)) (anyone can refer a good bjj/boxing gym ?)
> We mostly likely end up in Qbay, but traveling outside my safety zone is no problem.
> Thank you and hope to meet you soon.


Welcome to HK. This place is really famous for boxing. http://www.def.com.hk/new/

Apparently they even trained the new world feather-weight champion - in the same building as my work. Loads of expats go there you should go and have a look.


----------



## Campervan

hurtmesome said:


> Maruzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to quay yet. What's good thee to see and discover? Have you lived in HK before?
> I'm in Sheung Wan. I like the area just it's always to hot here. If you manage to get out to Satnley or Repulse Bay it's so much nicer and greener.
> What are you coming to do in HK?
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't recall ever being in Qbay either. All I know so far is that it has a jusco, fitness first, mtr station but most important, and hiking trail starts there. I'm not that much of a hiker (yet) but we do want the green for the toddler.
> As what to do,, don't know yet. Mrs got job in central, I'll probably be on toddler duty at first. Once I got my bearings I'll see what oppertunities there are.
> They say tutoring pays well...
Click to expand...

Tutoring can pay well but the people here are sticklers for that piece of paper to show you're 'qualified' to do a job - never mind any CRB checks all those kind of things we worry about more when we hand our kids over (no schools or anywhere require CRB checks here) So unless u can show something to say you can teach - it's hard to find one. Yeah loads of trails here but tbh I haven't done any - most of the times it's just too hot and in winter it's all damp and hot!


----------



## Nealo

Is there a December club?

Moving to hk on Boxing Day from London. Would love to meet new people

Thx


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Nealo sorry don't come on here anymore really noticed your message, let us know if your still wanting some newbies to hang out with maybe we're not so quite freshers anymore ha but still pass.


----------



## grvqw

very very crowd in hong kong
many people come from mainland china


----------



## dkmtang

Is there a Moving to HK from June/July club by any chance?


----------



## chappers1986

Hi,

I know this is an old thread but my wife and I moved to HK in April from Dubai (we're British) and looking for some new people to meet and I came across it. We live in Sheung Shui so anyone staying in New Territories would be great to meet up with. 

Cheers

Ed


----------

